# Zero emission Electric Cars for Long Island NY



## Gregor413 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet. Will they be carying parts like controlers and motors for conversions?


----------



## CleanVehiclesGB (Sep 14, 2007)

We will only be carrying parts for replacements and repairs, not for conversions. Thank you.


----------

